# A kind of ludwigia but not sure



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello guys! need help to identify this plant thanks ....I have this on my tank and it grow slow and red.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Alternanthera reineckii_. It's a variable species, but I believe that's the one people call 'ocipus' (not a real scientific name).


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you for the reply...


----------

